# Bm5 chord in Gary Moore's "Still Got the Blues" -- alternatives?



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Hi all !

Belated Merry Christmas!

Happy New Year (soon).

So, I've started to play "Still Got the Blues" by Gary Moore, following this version in Ultimate Guitar:








Gary Moore - Still Got The Blues (Chords)


CHORDS (ver 2) by Gary Moore




tabs.ultimate-guitar.com




and there is a *Bm5 chord *in there which, to me anyway, just doesn't sound good.
The other versions don't suit me.

I'm wondering if there is an "alternative" chord to replace this Bm5 so that it flows better.

Eagerly awaiting suggestions!

Cheers!

JP


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

There's no such chord as Bm5. Since they didn't declare that in the chord forms shown above, I'm going to say it's mistyped, and should be a Bm7.

You'll occasionally see B5 or G5 or other such notations; these are power chords (root and fifth only) and are neither minor nor major, as they have no third. Technically, they are diads with a doubled root, rather than triads.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

In the context of the chord progression, where the B5 is followed by E7 then A minor, I would suggest the correct chords are most likely Bm7b5, E7b9, Am7. Those 3 chords are the typical ii-V-I, except in minor key


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@Dorian2 would know. He's got this song covered.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Paul M said:


> In the context of the chord progression, where the B5 is followed by E7 then A minor, I would suggest the correct chords are most likely Bm7b5, E7b9, Am7. Those 3 chords are the typical ii-V-I, except in minor key


I've tried the Bm7(b5?) ... sounds "OK" but it doesn't quite give the tone to the tune!  Why would b5 added to a Bm7?
Sorry, my "deep" knowledge is rather limited.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

See m


JacquesP said:


> I've tried the Bm7(b5?) ... sounds "OK" but it doesn't quite give the tone to the tune!  Why would b5 added to a Bm7?
> Sorry, my "deep" knowledge is rather limited.


See my reply above for clarification.

Bm7(b5) is the four part harmony for the vii chord in the key of C. It’s sometimes referred to as Bø7, pronounced B half diminished. Spelling is B D F A.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Merlin said:


> There's no such chord as Bm5. Since they didn't declare that in the chord forms shown above, I'm going to say it's mistyped, and should be a Bm7.
> 
> You'll occasionally see B5 or G5 or other such notations; these are power chords (root and fifth only) and are neither minor nor major, as they have no third. Technically, they are diads with a doubled root, rather than triads.


Hi Merlin.
Thanks for the reply.
I was going to post a reply to you first, in orde received, but I goofed.
Anyway, my response (post below) was that the Bm7 didn't quite sound OK but I did in fact used a variation that does work better. (2nd fret).


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Merlin said:


> See m
> 
> 
> See my reply above for clarification.
> ...


Got it now, thanks for the clarification.
Thanks.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

BTW, you guys are WAY above my level of music theory knowledge.
Much appreciated help and patience!
Cheers!

JP


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

As stated in a previous post, it looks like there is no Bm5 chord. Here's some alternatives.



Bm5 chord - Google Search








Guitar Chords


More than 2,700 guitar chords with finger placements and audio samples.



www.all-guitar-chords.com


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Guitar101 said:


> As stated in a previous post, it looks like there is no Bm5 chord. Here's some alternatives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched for that chord ... for a long while ... anyway, the Bm7 will do for that tune.
Thanks for the handy link!
JP


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> @Dorian2 would know. He's got this song covered.


@Merlin gave the answer to the chord that's used (Bm7b5) it's diatonic to the key of C major and its relative minor (Am). Just an FYI for the person asking, (A) Harmonic Minor works really nicely in that context as a scale choice for the minor ii-V-i (Bm7b5-E7-Am) that's used in that part. The G# is the natural 13 in Bm7b5. 

Here are some variations of that specific chord. Sorry if it's been posted already.

B m7b5 Guitar Chord Chart and Fingering (B Minor 7 Flat 5) - TheGuitarLesson.com


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

JacquesP said:


> BTW, you guys are WAY above my level of music theory knowledge.
> Much appreciated help and patience!


I did the Jazz Performance program at Humber in the early eighties. I was actually so well prepped by my HS teacher, that I got an exemption from first year theory, and went straight into the 2nd year program. Got a 98...


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

All I can do is sit here and slow clap for the members that have chimed in  This is so far beyond my understanding of musical theory. I wish my brain worked this way. I actually ordered myself a theory book this afternoon to try and gain a better understanding.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

JacquesP said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Belated Merry Christmas!
> 
> ...


I'm late to the party but it should be Bm7b5. Still Got the Blues is basically a reworking of Autumn Leaves and that's the chord in that old chestnut (if you're playing In C).


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I guess the tab you posted and the recording I learned it from are two similar but different versions.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> I'm late to the party but it should be Bm7b5. Still Got the Blues is basically a reworking of Autumn Leaves and that's the chord in that old chestnut (if you're playing In C).


_I Will Survive_ has very similar chord changes to Autumn Leaves as well. (This will probably get me kicked off the forum, but I've never listened to _Still Got the Blues_.)

To my ears trying to decode chord changes revolves around hearing the ii-V-I changes. In C, thats Dm7 G7 Cmaj7. In C minor, thats Dm7(b5) G7b9 C-7.

I instantly hear the difference in the ii chord. If it is dark sounding, it's ii7(b5).


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Still Got The Blues - TAB.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Merlin said:


> I did the Jazz Performance program at Humber in the early eighties. I was actually so well prepped by my HS teacher, that I got an exemption from first year theory, and went straight into the 2nd year program. Got a 98...


Sorry for the late reply.
Well my friend, I will never be at that level, trust me !
Old habits die hard!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Paul M said:


> _I Will Survive_ has very similar chord changes to Autumn Leaves as well. (This will probably get me kicked off the forum, but I've never listened to _Still Got the Blues_.)
> 
> To my ears trying to decode chord changes revolves around hearing the ii-V-I changes. In C, thats Dm7 G7 Cmaj7. In C minor, thats Dm7(b5) G7b9 C-7.
> 
> I instantly hear the difference in the ii chord. If it is dark sounding, it's ii7(b5).


This will get me kicked out as well .... I've never listened to _Autumn Leaves_.
Anyway, all the suggestions so far have been great.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

fretzel said:


> Still Got The Blues - TAB.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great tab ! Thanks!


----------

